# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  Inferno UniTool,Qualcomm,Mi,Oppo,Huaweim,FRP Format Flash etc BETA TEST REPORTS !!

## mohamed73

*WORLD IST Q MOBILE Z8 PLUS READ PATTERN LOCK WITH INFERNO UNI TOOL  
WORLD IST Q MOBILE Z8 MSM 8916 READ PATTERN LOCK WITH INFERNO UNITOOL 
Q MOBILE Z8 MSM 8916 READ INFO WITH INFERNO UNITOOL 
QCOM MSM 8616 READ FIRMWARE WITH INFERNO UNI TOOL  *  *MORE ALSO VERY HOT LIKE*  
[     *Br
FullFlashPak
GPG Team* *it's not a joke!
We are Permanent Team and can't Stoped !
Stay with us ! Because " No One Have ,..But We have !!*

----------


## mohamed73

*huwaei Y5 (2) BL UNLOCK DONE* *NEW MODEL HUWAEI PHONE Y5 2 (CUN-U29) BOOTLOADER UNLOCK WITH INFERNO UNITOOL *

----------


## mohamed73

*Lenovo A6000 Qualcomm MSM8916 Read Factory Flash with Inferno UniTool* *Lenovo A6000 Qualcomm MSM8916 Read Factory Flash with Inferno UniTool*        
  Quote:
    			 				1.Remove battery and insert battery back.
2.Press and hold 'VolumeUp' and 'VolumeDown' keys.
3.Please insert USB cable within 50 seconds.
16:49:04 Port Found[COM44].
16:49:04 Waiting for flash programmer to boot.
16:49:08 Reading modem...
16:49:13 Reading sbl1...
16:49:14 Reading sbl1bak...
16:49:15 Reading aboot...
16:49:16 Reading abootbak...
16:49:17 Reading rpm...
16:49:17 Reading rpmbak...
16:49:18 Reading tz...
16:49:19 Reading tzbak...
16:49:19 Reading hyp...
16:49:20 Reading hypbak...
16:49:21 Reading pad...
16:49:21 Reading modemst1...
16:49:22 Reading modemst2...
16:49:23 Reading misc...
16:49:24 Reading fsc...
16:49:24 Reading ssd...
16:49:25 Reading splash...
16:49:26 Reading DDR...
16:49:27 Reading fsg...
16:49:28 Reading sec...
16:49:28 Reading boot...
16:49:31 Reading system...
16:51:29 Reading persist...
16:51:32 Reading cache...
16:51:49 Reading recovery...
16:51:52 Reading keystore...
16:51:53 Reading config...
16:51:53 Reading oem...
16:51:58 Reading userdata...
16:57:18 Storage Path:C:\InfernoKey_MTK\Multi Brand\Tool\Data1110164904 			 		       *
Br
Real ASH 
GPG team*

----------


## mohamed73

HUAWEI  Y560-L01 QUALCOMM MSM 8909 BOOTLOADER UNLOCK AND FRP RESET ON ONE CLICK  IN FASTBOOT MODE WITHOUT ANY COST OF CREDIT UNLIMITED FREE SYSTEM WITH  INFERNO UNItool     BOOT UNLOCK IN FASTBOOT MODE       
FRP REMOVING IN FASTBOOT MODE WITHOUT ANY COST OF CREDITS UNLIMITED FREE          
ITS JUST START OF OUR BOOMB BLAST DEVELOPMENTS GUYS STATY TUNE FOR MORE N MORE EVERYDAY        
BR.
FeeFi 
GPG Team

----------


## mohamed73

*Mi RedMi 2 Read Firmware MSM8916* *Yes Yes Yes Its Mi Redmi 2* [YOUTUBE]1Punk3s_A2w[/YOUTUBE]    *Br,
Raja Software 
GPG Team* it's not a joke!
We are Permanent Team and can't Stoped !
Stay with us ! Because " No One Have ,..But We have !!

----------


## mohamed73

*Oppo F1S (A1601) Pattern Unlock Without Data Loss By Volcano Inferno Unitool* *Oppo F1S (A1601) Pattern Unlock Without Data Loss By Volcano Inferno Unitool*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Unlock*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Best Regards
HB Mobile
GPG Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Gionee V6L One Click FRP Done* *Gionee V6L One Click FRP Done Qualcomm*
 [YOUTUBE]0Hc7_gmihN0[/YOUTUBE]     *Br,
Raja Software 
GPG Team*  it's not a joke!
We are Permanent Team and can't Stoped !
Stay with us ! Because " No One Have ,..But We have !!

----------


## mohamed73

*Mi Xiomi RedMi 2 Dead Recover Done By Inferno* *Mi Xiomi RedMi 2 Dead Recover Done*  *Yes Yes Yes Redmi 2 Dead Recover Done QD Loader Port*  *Dead By Official Tool. Repair By Inferno*    *Br,
Raja Software 
GPG Team* it's not a joke!
We are Permanent Team and can't Stoped !
Stay with us ! Because " No One Have ,..But We have !!

----------


## mohamed73

*Inferno UniTool,Qualcomm,Mi,Oppo,Huaweim,FRP Format Flash etc BETA TEST REPORTS !!* *OPPO F1 PLUS*  *PATTERN LOCK REMOVE DONE*  *WITHOUT DATA LOSS*   *VOLCANO INFERNO UNI TOOL*      * * *Br
Rehan GPG_Team*   *it's not a joke!
We are Permanent Team and can't Stoped !
Stay with us ! Because " No One Have ,..But We have !!*

----------


## mohamed73

*Lenovo A6000 Qualcomm MSM8916 Password Remove & Backup File By Volcano Inferno* *Lenovo A6000 Qualcomm MSM8916 Password Remove & Backup File By Volcano Inferno*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Read Flash*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Full Log*    Code:
 >>Operation: 1.Remove battery and insert battery back. 2.Press and hold 'VolumeUp' and 'VolumeDown' keys. 3.Please insert USB cable within 50 seconds. >>Port Found[COM16]. >>Waiting for flash programmer to boot. Read modem Success. Read sbl1 Success. Read sbl1bak Success. Read aboot Success. Read abootbak Success. Read rpm Success. Read rpmbak Success. Read tz Success. Read tzbak Success. Read hyp Success. Read hypbak Success. Read pad Success. Read modemst1 Success. Read modemst2 Success. Read misc Success. Read fsc Success. Read ssd Success. Read splash Success. Read DDR Success. Read fsg Success. Read sec Success. Read boot Success. Read system Success. Read persist Success. Read cache Success. Read recovery Success. Read keystore Success. Read config Success. Read oem Success. Read userdata Success. >>Storage Path:E:\After Windows\Inferno\InfernoTool_UniTool_Volcano_V1.0.2_20161118\UniTool_Vol\Data1120155346    *Format*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Best Regards
HB Mobile
GPG Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Word ist htc one m9 frp lock removed with inferno unitool*       *Br
FullFlashPak
GPG Team* *it's not a joke!
We are Permanent Team and can't Stoped !
Stay with us ! Because " No One Have ,..But We have !!*

----------


## silami2222

البرنامج لا يعمل  ماهو المشكل  ارجو منكم الرد

----------

